# Ivf Neath port talbot



## Kelly7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to this forum, I was put on the waiting list yesterday for ivf and was wondering if anyone has been put on the waiting list and how long they have had to wait? Thankyou in advance!!!


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Kelly7,
I've been on the waiting list for IVF at Neath Port Talbot hospital since April last year. Apparently you have to be on the list for a year to make sure you've explored all options, then should be treated within 6months of the end of that year. I was told when we went on the waiting list that the centre at Neath Port Talbot is on course to open in April of this year, but if I hadn't had treatment by October this year I would be sent to Bristol for treatment. I'm not holding my breath based on the issues others have has at IVF Wales but hope my treatment will be in Neath Port Talbot. 
Hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## Kelly7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi starsky32, sorry only now replying been to Tenerife, it's a long process this ivf, can't believe I have to have it as we are both healthy, it's just one of those things, have you had iui? I have been seen in singleton xxx


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Kelly7, 
Hope you had a great time. It's the holidays that have kept me going during this long process! We had quite a few errors following our referral so feel like we've been waiting forever to even get to this point (we originally got referred in October 2010)
The consultant said he didn't rate IUI so to go straight for IVF. I'm not sure if that's because I have quite severe endometriosis, my right tube has been completely scarred by it (as it was stuck to my womb) and my left tube also had adhesions. We had our first appointment at NPT, then had investigations at Singleton, then back to NPT to meet with a different consultant to discuss the IVF. Did they give you any info on when the new unit will be open or where you are likely to have treatment? What consultant are you under? We were initially under Mr. Kalra, but now under Miss Zaki xx


----------



## Kelly7 (Jan 8, 2013)

hi starsky,

They told us that the waiting list is a minimum of 12 months and a maximum of 18 months, they said that I will be having my treatment in Neath and it's opening in April, we have had all the investigations and there is nothing wrong which is very annoying but all we can do is keep on trying, we will know in march if we are going to have iui or not, can't believe u were put on the list in oct 2010, have they given u an explanation? It's so nice to be able to talk to someone who lives near and is going through the same,

Love kel xxxx


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

We just had a nightmare at every bit of the process. I work in the hospital too, and ended up complaining directly to the chief executive eventually because nothing was being done. I never really got proper explanations but had lots of apologies (not that helpful when it's your life they are messing with!) 
I think unexplained must be difficult to deal with, but then at least there may be a chance it'll work naturally. With us they practically said we can keep trying but it won't happen without IVF...but if it does then it'll probably be ectopic   
Yes it is good to know you're not alone, and that someone else nearby is going through the same thing.
I have a friend who had both of her children with IUI but they told us to go straight for IVF. At least IUI is a bit less invasive. 
Take care,
Claire xx


----------



## Kelly7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Claire just wondering if you heard anything about your ivf treatment? hope your ok xx


----------



## katehillier (Aug 26, 2014)

I have my 1st ICSI in Neath Port Talbot NHS - EC 26/6/15 and ET 29/6/15 with 2 embryos placed back. 
Previously, I've had 1 private medicated and 1 frozen ICSI at CRGW.
I am now on the dreaded 2 week wait, with mild stomach cramps and bloating! Officially testing on 13/7/15!
I cannot praise the staff at NPT NHS clinic enough! They are caring, honest, professional and sympathetic. There is no difference in the NHS clinic compared to the private IVF sector. My husband and I were both impressed and overwhelmed by NPT NHS fertility clinic's kindness and care. 
Fingers crossed I will not be needing my 2nd NHS go!
Good luck everybody xxxxx


----------

